# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Hà Nội: Chuỗi café Tonkin bất ngờ mở cửa trở lại

## hieunt

Sau nghi vấn “vỡ nợ” khiến một loạt cửa hàng café Tonkin đóng cửa nhiều  ngày qua, hôm 6/3, dư luận lại được một phen bất ngờ khi tất cả các điểm  trong chuỗi cửa hàng này đồng loạt mở cửa lại.

 
Sau nhiều ngày đóng cửa, các điểm trong chuỗi cửa hàng café Tonkin đồng loạt mở cửa trở lại

 Mặc dù theo một số nhân viên khẳng định, cửa hàng nghỉ là do có việc  đột xuất, nhưng khi lên văn phòng Tonkin hỏi, phóng viên vẫn không nhận  được bất cứ một câu trả lời cụ thể nào.
 Theo ghi nhận của Vietnam+, bắt đầu từ khoảng 9-10 giờ sáng 6/3, các  điểm bán càphê Tonkin đóng cửa nhiều ngày trước đã bắt đầu dọn dẹp mở  hàng trở lại. Trên phố Lý Thường Kiệt, hai điểm số 4 và số 39, các nhân  viên đã làm việc bình thường sau 4 ngày “án binh bất động.”
 Muộn hơn một chút, vào khoảng 10 giờ sáng, quán số 33A Lê Đại Hành cũng được rục rịch kê lại bàn ghế để chuẩn bị bán hàng.
 Hình ảnh này trái ngược hẳn với tình trạng các địa điểm trên bị án ngữ bởi đội xe thương binh trong nhiều ngày vừa qua.
 Tại địa điểm Tonkin số 39 Lý Thường Kiệt, khi được hỏi, một nhân viên cho hay: Việc quán đóng cửa là do họ “có việc bận.”
 Riêng về hiện tượng các xe thương binh án ngữ nhiều ngày trước cửa quán, các nhân viên đều khẳng định họ không hề biết tại sao.
 “Bản thân chúng tôi cũng rất sợ hãi,” nhân viên tại quán số 4 Lý Thường Kiệt nói.
 Trong một diễn biến khác, theo hướng dẫn của một chi nhánh Tonkin,  chúng tôi đã tới văn phòng của chuỗi cửa hàng này trên phố Bà Triệu để  tìm hiểu thêm thông tin. Tuy nhiên, 3 nhân viên trực tại đây cho hay, họ  không có thẩm quyền phát ngôn hay thông tin bất cứ điều gì về sự việc  vừa qua. Mọi chi tiết chỉ có thể được trả lời từ Giám đốc Tonkin là bà  N.
 Tuy nhiên, mọi cố gắng liên lạc của Vietnam+ với vị nữ Giám đốc này đều không đạt được hiệu quả khi bà N. không bắt máy di động.

----------


## littlelove

cafe này có ngon ko vậy?

----------

